# Check this lure out!



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

ESOX
Neat huh? :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats pretty neat!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 16, 2008)

now thats a cool lure. i might have to get one of them just to hang on my wall with all my fishing pics. but first i will have to see how it works.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 16, 2008)

nice! way cheaper than the Salmo too!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 17, 2008)

That lure almost became part of my tackle until I seen how small it actually was. Plus it's a Cabelas brand lure, so if you hooked into anything big, more then likely the hooks would straighten, and the lure would crack in half.


----------

